# Cid's foot problem (11/4/21)



## AkuTenshiiZero (Feb 17, 2015)

So I'm not sure what is going on with my bird Cid. One of his toes on his left foot seems a little off, he's not gripping with it and it looks...Unusual? It's hard to describe, it doesn't really look like his other claws. There's no bruising and he doesn't react abnormally when I touch the toe, but he was having issues moving around yesterday. Today he's getting around a little better, but that could be that he's figured out how to compensate for it. He seems able to grip enough with the other 3 toes to stand on his perch with his left foot.

Cid is around 8-9 years old and I've suspected for awhile that he might have arthritis, which may be worsening. Could that be the problem? Does his toe look unusual to anyone else? I tried to get a good picture but he's a fidgety one, but as you can see he's not using that toe to grip at all.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies can develop arthritis and/or gout.
*
*Gout in Pet Birds*

*If Cid's foot is bothering him, then I would recommend you have him examined by an Avian Veterinarian.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*


----------



## AkuTenshiiZero (Feb 17, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Budgies can develop arthritis and/or gout.*
> 
> *Gout in Pet Birds*
> 
> ...


There are no avian vets in my area. He is really struggling to move around his cage, just now I saw him make his way to his food bowl with great effort. At least he's eating, his appetite seems normal, though I don't think he wants to make the climb. I'm going to buy a ladder for him to have an easier time getting from his favorite perch to the food/water. I figure if I put it on an incline between the two he'll figure out how to use it. At the moment, it's his right foot that has a weak grip, maybe from using it more.

I'm open to suggestions if there is any thing I can add to his food or water to help him. He has always refused fresh foods and only eats mixed seeds, though I try to get the best quality. I can only hope that this is just joint pain and not a serious problem, because there's just nobody that can see him. Even then...I'm preparing for the worst.


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

How long have you had him? Do you have different types and sizes of perches for him to cling to? Were there any toys that he could have caught his little feet in? 

Do you have a platform perch? It might allow him to rest with an injured toe if he doesn't have to cling but can just stand somewhere.

I think it is very important to just let a budgie stand when you consider how often a wild one would stand on the ground to forage.

I am not super experienced but my offerings are just what my reasoning can present as solutions.

Thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Where are you located, did you search in this link and open up the radius to more than 5 miles? https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803


----------



## AkuTenshiiZero (Feb 17, 2015)

Cassie and luna said:


> How long have you had him? Do you have different types and sizes of perches for him to cling to? Were there any toys that he could have caught his little feet in?
> 
> Do you have a platform perch? It might allow him to rest with an injured toe if he doesn't have to cling but can just stand somewhere.
> 
> ...


I've had him near his entire life, about 7.5 years. He has 3 perches of varying size at varying heights, right now he's settled on his lowest one, a natural bark-covered stick. He does have a fairly heavy toy on a string that he likes to knock around the cage, and if it were to swing back and hit him it could conceivably have hit his foot, but I'm not sure that's the case. He's been swinging that thing around for his whole life and never hurt himself with it. Never seen any platfrom perches for sale anywhere, he could always step out onto the table if he wanted to but rarely does.

I woke him up about 20 minutes ago and he made a beeline for his food, rang his bell a few times, he seems alert and a little energetic, but his foot really does seem to be hurting him and preventing him from climbing up to his higher perches. He keeps trying to reach them but gives up and goes back down. I'm hoping he just stops trying and lets himself rest at the low perch near his food and water.

I was able to find an urgent care clinic about 35 minutes away, they open in a little while so I'll give them a call.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you use the link I gave you in my initial post to look for an Avian Vet or an Exotic Pet Veterinarian?

Let us know how Cid is doing after the vet appointment.*


----------



## AkuTenshiiZero (Feb 17, 2015)

So it's not broken...They say is it might be a kidney tumor. Unfortunately, it would be near $1k to find out...And I just can't spend that kind of money, especially because if it IS a tumor then it can't be treated. So they gave me anti-inflammatory meds to see if that helps. That said...I know this could be the beginning of the end. I've lost pets before. It's inevitable.

I'm going to modify his cage so he won't climb anymore and see if the meds help. Thanks everyone for your advice.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry your budgie is so poorly. 

When you modify the cage make sure everything is down low for him.
Put in platform perches and/or ramps to help him get around.*


----------



## AkuTenshiiZero (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's his low-mobility arrangement. He's not sure what to do with it but hopefully he realizes there's no reason to climb the walls and just stays low. If he is nearing the end, I can hopefully make his remaining time comfortable.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have had several birds with kidney tumors and it effected the entire leg because of pressure on the nerves, so maybe it is something else with Cid, I hope the meds help him.


----------



## Nausicaa (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm very sorry for the potential diagnosis. I hope it's something else and he has plenty of years left with you


----------



## AkuTenshiiZero (Feb 17, 2015)

Just wanted to make an update post and hopefully get more input. Last week I noticed Cid started having problems with his foot that were limiting his mobility. After taking him to a vet, all I know is that it isn't broken. I've been giving him an anti-inflammatory twice daily, and I can't tell if it's helping. What I have noticed is that while he still is having problems, the way he behaves would seem to indicate pain rather than numbness. He seems to have control over his leg above the ankle, and this morning I saw he was holding his leg up with his toes curled (more than pictured). I think he has feeling, if anyone knows enough about behavior could chime in and say whether or not this seems like a pain or numbness behavior, it would be greatly appreciated. At first, he was still standing on the foot, but now he seems to avoid using it at all (again, pictured is how he tends to perch now).

At the very least, his behavior seems to be "tired, but normal." He still eats and drinks, he still rings his bell a bit, he still chirps and responds to noise, he fights like hell when it's medicine time, quite frankly this is not how I would expect a seriously ill or injured bird to act. He does nap more than normal, but that is something I would expect from any injury. I know birds hide their health problems, but this all would seem to me signs that he still wants to live his life as normal.

Again, mostly calling on any budgie behavior advice. What would you think? Kidney tumor, or simple foot injury? If it was an injury, how long do you think it would be before I see signs of recovery?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Even birds that are seriously injured or ill may fight as hard as they can when they are restrained. 
There is no way for us to diagnose what the problem is with Cid's foot.
If the foot is injured, then it will most likely take 2 or 3 weeks for it to improve.*


----------

